# New to Breeding Bettas



## Bungertswife (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello,
I am new to breeding bettas however, upon getting my female at a store my boyfriend and I plus the worker noticed that she was quite full of eggs. We had bought a male crowntail but realized he is too small compared to her so we then yesterday bought a male veil tail who is a little bigger than her. I am looking for some advice on how to get them to breed. We currently have the 3 of them in their own setups, my male veil tail's tank is next to my female plakats tank so they can see each other. He was blowing bubbles and has started spending more time near her just chilling or flaring and showing off to her.

We are planning on getting a complete 10 gallon aquarium for them to breed in. I am just wondering what all I have to get for them to ensure proper mating. What should their water quality levels be at? How can I get them to spawn? Is it ok if he doesn't have a huge nest or a big one before introducing them? (I know online says some males won't make a nest til after they breed). Is it normal for a female to be turned away from food when shes full of eggs? 

A question about the fry as well....My local pet store sells brine shrimp eggs in a big tube for $5.79 per pack, they also sell a brine shrimp hatchery for $24.00 or something like that....Should I get the kit as well? Then on the eggs package it said to use rock salt but they said use aquarium salt....What should I use to hatch the eggs and where would I get it? 

For the breeding tank, I know she will need hides to get away from the male at times...do you prefer using live plants, silk plants or fake plants? Or do you just use simple aquarium decorations? I want to use live plants but want to make sure that will be ok for both the breeding bettas and the fry...

Lastly, I want to apologize ahead of time. I get some people may be against the breeding of bettas for first time people but I would like to just say, everyone is a first time breeder and this is my first time. I know it will take time, money and patience and thats not anything to worry about. I want my bettas to be happy, healthy and successful even if its just a one time thing. So please, don't be rude or anything, just show me respect. I love all my animals equally no matter how big or small and want to ensure the best that I can give them. 

Any and all help or advice is greatly appreciated. (Oh and currently my young male crowntail is on floating pellets and I am giving both my male veil tail and female plakat bettas freeze dried bloodworms for conditioning)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

www.bettatalk.com

www.bettysplendens.com 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vUqYf5fThk

Those should get you started. Eventually I'll come out with my own tutorial series now that I have proper camera gear and editing skills. 

The BBS hatcheries suck in my experience and are way overpriced. I use this set up:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8sNx9zTOnQ


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, I know everyone starts somewhere. First, I would like you to reconsider breeding veiltails. It is a very dominant gene, and you will have trouble selling them and will contribute to the millions of veiltails dying on shelves. Live plants are the best. Brine shrimp need aquarium salt but, rock salt will work. No need for a expensive hatchery, a jar with an airstones works. Freeze dried blood worms are mediocre at best, I would use NLS pellets and mealworm guts. Bloodworms every so often for variety.


----------



## Bungertswife (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for those videos. It was helpful, especially upon learning that if I go the live plant route they will harbor infusoria for the fry


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah I would also reconsider breeding pet store bettas. But yeah those are the links I usually send people. Also an investment in a microworm culture never hurts.


----------



## Bungertswife (Jan 29, 2013)

I got a veil tail as all the males even from my local breeder are too small to breed with my female, however I will consider finding another type if possible. I know breeding pet shop anything can lead to issues, and for me it was because she was full of eggs already that I got her and want to either breed her or help her release the eggs so as she doesn't become sick or die. Lastly, where is the best place to get a microworm culture? I know I do ideally want to set up a brine shrimp culture, get infusoria growing and get microworms or even vinegar eels. Whats the best way to help infusoria grow? I read something online about getting snails to put in the breeding tank to help but wouldn't they end up harming the fry?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Aquabid you can get micros cheap. 

She won't get sick or die from eggs. She'll just absorb them or release them on her own. 

Infusoria just needs a lot of light for a week before you breed the fish and plants and a very gentle sponge filter. Common pond snails or ramshorn are my preferred snails.


----------



## Bungertswife (Jan 29, 2013)

Awesome, just didn't know if the snails would do harm.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Certain snails can. I've never had issues with those except for their ability to overpopulate.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Snails may eat the eggs while they are in the nest.


----------



## Bungertswife (Jan 29, 2013)

Do they reproduce on their own? Have you had luck selling the snails to other people or places when over populating?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

These snails will NOT eat eggs. I used them for years and never had an issue. 

Okay yes I have sold snails before both on and off aquabid. If I still had any (which I might since they'd survive a nuclear bomb) I'd sell them to you. Will have to check though.


----------



## Bungertswife (Jan 29, 2013)

Lol to the nuclear bomb part. And that would be great. Not getting my betta breeding tank (10 gallon) til this weekend sometime though but would love to look into getting some snails if you had any left. You would just have to let me know a price for them.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't forget you will need grow out tanks - roughly 30 gallons at least - nothing less than 20 gallons if you plan on culling (killing) a good portion of your babies. 

Also need individual set ups for all the males/females that become aggressive - again depending upon how many you cull could be anywhere from 10 - 200 jars/containers and a way to properly heat them.. and the hours a day you will need to clean them all.

So breeding tank set up and growing up set up. Expect to be a minimum of a few hundred dollars for a single set up and the price goes up from there.

Getting them to breed is one thing and fairly cheap depending upon how many you spawn/grow and what you use to do so in. It's the care after that is a bit harder/expensive. Good luck!


----------



## Bungertswife (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the info  I do know that I will need a grow out tank and am looking at a 30 gallon setup currently for that purpose, plus I have been doing lots of research online about the care of the fry and bettas afterwards. I don't worry to much about expense like granted I don't have xxxx's to spend but willing to invest for a successful brood. I will likely end up culling some of the fry depending on if I see anything that is a concern to me.

On a side note as well, I am looking into breeding other types of fish possibly too...Any recommendations for a novice breeder?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Depends on what other type of fish you are looking for.. there are egg layers, mouthbrooders, livebearers.. so depends on what fish you are wanting to breed.


----------

